
Air France Concorde Crash - 10 Years Later - jmarbach
http://jmarbach.com/air-france-concorde-crash-10-years-later
======
gvb
The cause listed in the article (ingesting of the tire pieces) was not
correct. The official cause was a lot more complex than that:

 _During the Concorde's subsequent take-off run, this piece of debris, still
lying on the runway, ruptured a tyre which then burst. A large chunk of this
(4.5 kilograms or 9.9 lb) struck the underside of the aircraft's wing
structure at well over 300 kilometres per hour (190 mph). Although it did not
directly puncture any of the fuel tanks, it sent out a pressure shockwave that
eventually ruptured the number five fuel tank at the weakest point, just above
the landing gear. Leaking fuel rushing over the top of the wing was ignited by
an electric arc in the landing gear bay or through contact with severed
electrical cables._

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_France_Flight_4590#Flight>

There are alternate theories as well (also in the Wikipedia article).

~~~
jmarbach
Thanks for the additional detail regarding the cause of the crash. I've added
the correction to the post.

------
all
Thanks for posting this. I had lost site of the Concorde's fatal flight. Good
perspective.

